# Ever dropped a bottle of polish?



## mizjmakeup (Oct 13, 2012)

*One of the things I REALLY hate is dropping a bottle of nail polish. They way it looks as it slips through you fingers and busts to the floor...along with your heart. *

*Has this ever happend to you? *

*I remember doing it once for sure and it was horrible. I was at Target and was looking at this black shade. I sometimes "sneak" a little swipe on my nail just to see if I really like it. I did that, but I didn't know a worker was watching me. She was SO rude and yelled at me. She told me that it causes germs and makes it dirty when people do that. But before she had given me that speech, I had already decided to buy that bottle. She wouldn't listen to what I had to say and stormed away. I thought, "Wow, that was rude." And within 2 seconds the bottle slipped from my hand, onto the floor. I felt SO bad! Expecially because it was a pure black nail polish bottle. *

*Then recently a lady at Ulta dropped a bottle of red polish and it slid under the aisle right below me feet. I freaked out!! LOL. *


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. And the smell and the mess... hate it.


----------



## Amarah (Oct 13, 2012)

YES!!! I hate when that happens at home! One because there goes all the product to waste and two because of the cleaning up thats involved and three because you have to clean up fast while half of your fingers are nicely polished and not dry!!


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 13, 2012)

So many time actually it happens with me all the time.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 13, 2012)

This thread reminded me that I really need to take some acetone to the lime green spill on one of my leopard tables. I rarely break bottles, but the last time I did nearly broke my heart, as it was in my (then brand-new) best-beloved Betsey bag. Thankfully, I was able to get it all out of the lining with no real staining; s'pose that's the advantage to it having been a glitter, instead of a creme!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

I had broken 1 in my lifetime.  It was in a grocery bag, it fell and the neck broke.  I never even got to try it. It was easy to clean.  Just wipe it off the tile and it was never there.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 14, 2012)

Yup. Mine was dark red and it looked like blood oozing on the floor. I really liked that color too!


----------



## chrysalis101 (Oct 14, 2012)

My roommate broke a bottle on the bottom of her closet in college. She always just threw dirty clothes on the bottom of the closet, so we didn't know it was there until move out. It's hard telling how long it sat there. But we didn't get our security deposit back because we couldn't get it all up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

She now keeps her nail polish in plastic boxes instead of just stuffed where ever she finds room.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't remember ever breaking one, but last month my husband broke my clear protein base from the Nailtiques kit. What's worse, he spilled it all over our CARPET, and I'm the one who was stuck cleaning it up because he had no idea what to do. I ended up ordering more from BeautyFix, but it's too bad that I had to sacrifice 1 product slot to get it when I could've gotten something else instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

> *I remember doing it once for sure and it was horrible. I was at Target and was looking at this black shade. I sometimes "sneak" a little swipe on my nail just to see if I really like it. I did that, but I didn't know a worker was watching me. She was SO rude and yelled at me. She told me that it causes germs and makes it dirty when people do that. But before she had given me that speech, I had already decided to buy that bottle. She wouldn't listen to what I had to say and stormed away. *


* People can't see intentions only actions. If I saw you doing that at astore, eventho I don't work in a store, I would have yelled at you too. I don't want to unknowingly be the one that bought your 'tester' just because you changed your mind. I yelled at 3 girls doing that when I went to buy polish. Its not a manicure shop and I don't want their used products!*


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People can't see intentions only actions. If I saw you doing that at astore, eventho I don't work in a store, I would have yelled at you too. I don't want to unknowingly be the one that bought your 'tester' just because you changed your mind. I yelled at 3 girls doing that when I went to buy polish. Its not a manicure shop and I don't want their used products!


 * Yes... but I think if she would have come up to me in a different way that would have been nicer. *

* There is no need to yell at someone, just maybe coming to me and saying "Please don't do that." or something.*

* Also, if a store doesn't want you testing on your nail they should put up some paper... *

* That's why all of the plastic is covered in polish!*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> *Â Yes... but I think if she would have come up to me in a different way that would have been nicer.* *Â There is no need to yell at someone, just maybe coming to me and saying "Please don't do that." or something.* *Â Also, if a store doesn't want you testing on your nail they should put up some paper...* *Â That's why all of the plastic is covered in polish!*


 Lol, that doesn't mean you should add to it. I don't mean to be rude, but polish comes in a clear bottle for a reason. I totally understand that swatches are tried and true, but I'm not a fan of paying retail for any beauty product that people have swatched or tested. Unless products say Tester, chances are consumers shouldn't use them as such.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Unless products say Tester, chances are consumers shouldn't use them as such.


 Yes, this! You shouldn't be swatching a bottle of polish that doesn't belong to you on your nails, or paper, or anything else.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

They probably figured that you are old enough to have known better and deserved to be reprimanded for doing it.  The only way that she knows you had every intention of paying for it is when you are standing at the register, paying for it.  Until then, it's all speculation.

I think people are too quick to say another person is rude but they fail to hold that mirror up to themselves for judgement.  You called her rude for telling you not to do that but in the cold light of day, what you were doing prior to her comment is rude not only to the store but the possible customer that has unwittingly bought your used product.  She had every right to protect the integrity of the product and the store.

In Asian stores, they leave nothing to chance.  The bottles are taped close and huge signs telling you not to test the product.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

Its ironic and reminds me of a Colin Quinn comedy special about the evolution of man, yet the lack of progress at times. How is it we've advanced so far, but still have to have signs telling people to wash their hands after taking a poo? Common sense is not so common.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 14, 2012)

On the "not a tester" testing topic, I have to admit that I'd ALMOST rather someone swatch their nail than a display. Doesn't mean I approve of either, but.....I HATE going up to a display and seeing it covered with swipes of various colors. Vandalistic, honestly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

Speaking of bottles, I don't know that I've shattered any, but I've definitely knocked them over! Damn Julep bottles, to be specific. Also regular bottles and always a shade I'm obsessed with and that's always an extra bummer.


----------



## AshleyE28 (Oct 14, 2012)

I can say that, I have never done that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT i have spilled Nail polish remover all over my desk


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 14, 2012)

*I get your opinions. I didn't help that I had recently before that bought a bottle and it was cheaply made and was pretty thin/gross because I they didn't have any testers or such. (That was a few years back anyways) I do try to just open the bottle and look at it instead of swiping it on my nail. I like it when they have the swatches on a palette next to them to show off the colors. Most places don't do that though. I guess if they were really concerned about it, they would do something... but they really don't. *


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> *I get your opinions.Â I didn't help that I had recently before that bought a bottle and it was cheaply made and wasÂ pretty thin/grossÂ because I they didn't have any testers or such. (That was a few years back anyways) I do try to just open the bottle and look at it instead of swiping it on my nail. I like it when they have the swatches on a palette next to them to show off the colors. Most places don't do that though. I guess if they were really concerned aboutÂ it, they would do something... but they really don't.*


 I feel for myself, at least, that's just a beauty faux pas and no no. Same as some of the ladies saying they'd get full sized items from Glossybox or Birchbox and not like them, so fake a return at a Sephora or Ulta for money or an exchange. A little more extreme in the other instance, but a no no still. Some things shouldn't have to come with a warning label or seal. We aren't children and not all products need a warning label or seal to remind us. Got a smart phone? Google a swatch. There's no warning about trying on panties at Victoria's Secret, but I'm sure people don't take all their clothes off to try them on. Most, anyways.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 15, 2012)

*Oh well. You live and learn!*


----------



## chrysalis101 (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the idea of putting a piece of paper by the bottles to test with. Because, you're right, people use the little plastic anyway. It's kind of like a pen display that everyone's scribbled on. Most polish displays have "swatches" on them (that are generally covered in polish). The ideal would be for these "swatches" to be more true to life with a note that says "two coats" or something. Kind of like the hair color displays that have a sample of dyed hair attached. Not everyone has a smart phone. Even so, I'm not going to take the time to look up a swatch every time I'm looking at a polish buy, that would take forever on my 3g.

I also pull the brush out before I buy so I can see it better. I was hunting for a new 2 coat white. I now have lots of whites that are more like 5 or 6 coats. I've done that with several colors. They always look like a 2 coat in the bottle, but not when you get home and put it on. And I've got a Sally Henson and a Wet 'n Wild that I thought were black till I got home and they're actually a really dark brown, so now I have two bottles of dark poop in my collection because the "swatches" in the store weren't true to life.


----------



## mizjmakeup (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *chrysalis101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea of putting a piece of paper by the bottles to test with. Because, you're right, people use the little plastic anyway. It's kind of like a pen display that everyone's scribbled on. Most polish displays have "swatches" on them (that are generally covered in polish). The ideal would be for these "swatches" to be more true to life with a note that says "two coats" or something. Kind of like the hair color displays that have a sample of dyed hair attached. Not everyone has a smart phone. Even so, I'm not going to take the time to look up a swatch every time I'm looking at a polish buy, that would take forever on my 3g.
> 
> I also pull the brush out before I buy so I can see it better. I was hunting for a new 2 coat white. I now have lots of whites that are more like 5 or 6 coats. I've done that with several colors. They always look like a 2 coat in the bottle, but not when you get home and put it on. And I've got a Sally Henson and a Wet 'n Wild that I thought were black till I got home and they're actually a really dark brown, so now I have two bottles of dark poop in my collection because the "swatches" in the store weren't true to life.


 * Exactly! I don't have a smart phone (right now anyways!!), plus it still makes it hard to get a real visual of the color because its just one of those things where it has to be on you to actual know. Like clothes shopping. You look at a shirt and go "ooh that's cute!" then you try it on and it probably doesn't look like anything you thought it would be.  Not only is just better to be able to have swatches of nail polish, but it saves the store from the big mess all over the place. I don't think it is the right thing to do, but a lot of people's first reactions are to find somewhere where they can see the real color. Otherwise you waste your money (expecially if it is expensive depending on the kind). It was a Wet 'N Wild color I bought in black and it did look like a ugly streaky brown color. &lt; that's why I swatched that one and got yelled at.*


----------



## NaturalOrganicB (Oct 16, 2012)

Fortunately, I've never dropped the bottle at the store. (Watch, now that I've said that... it will happen:-() But many a times has it happened in the home.. it's a bear of a mess to clean up. Because of course, it's open because you are using it and the other nails you've just painting will surely get messed up cleaning up the spill up!!! It's a vicious cycle.!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Oct 27, 2012)

Once... It was a classic OPI color from the 90's... It hurt to have that happen.


----------



## DimplesIdea (Oct 28, 2012)

I would also like to add that the way you speak to someone (i.e a  2, 12, 22, 32 year old). It matters. We may not agree with the etiquette people have when they go to the store but its never our place to say something in a rude way. There are many different types of personalities out there and you never know how someone is going to respond to you when you open your mouth to them. The only products we are certain have not been touched are things that are sealed up. Especially now, no one wants to buy something they are going to regret. It may not make it right, but being rude on top of it is not the way to go.

On to breaking bottles; I had one break in my hand when I was younger because I didnt understand the basic rules of Acetone, The polished dried up on me and I thought, hey lets add acetone. Then I started to shake with the almighty I could put in my hands, then bomb, exploded right in the middle of my hand.. sigh... I now know better. LOL


----------



## thischick (Oct 28, 2012)

I personally have not dropped one, but I have spilled one. It was an intense black that I bought for Halloween a number of years ago. Since that spill, I make sure to lay down an old washcloth before I begin doing my nails.


----------



## Badkitty424 (Oct 28, 2012)

oh I. Agree!! Especially with the prices of some of them. If I purchase a bottle of polish and spend up to 14.00 a bottle, then I would like to be the first to use it.....


----------



## Badkitty424 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yes, I have dropped a couple of bottles..... Right on my front porch... Ugggh, what a mess! It splattered everywhere! Reminded me of one of those twirly paint pictures we did when I was a kid.... LoL....... ]


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DimplesIdea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On to breaking bottles; I had one break in my hand when I was younger because I didnt understand the basic rules of Acetone, The polished dried up on me and I thought, hey lets add acetone. Then I started to shake with the almighty I could put in my hands, then bomb, exploded right in the middle of my hand.. sigh... I now know better. LOL


 Yikes, that sounds scary!  I wouldn't have thought that it would actually blow up.  Now that is really a mess to clean up.  Shards of glass, acetone, polish and maybe even blood?  I hope you didn't get too injured in that mishap!


----------



## taytos (Oct 28, 2012)

I knocked a bottle over once mid-manicure. I thankfully got it all off the floor quickly but it splattered on my duvet and I've no idea how to get the stains out. Ugh, bright coral polish on white sheets!


----------



## DimplesIdea (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yikes, that sounds scary!  I wouldn't have thought that it would actually blow up.  Now that is really a mess to clean up.  Shards of glass, acetone, polish and maybe even blood?  I hope you didn't get too injured in that mishap!


 Yea, Its so long ago I cant remember if I got cut. But i think it was because I was shaking it so hard. and the build up. Or something. LOL just didnt work that day.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Oct 29, 2012)

I dropped my Sephora By OPI Matte Top Coat(which reminds me I have to get it again), luckily it had no color so the mess wasn't that bad, but I was still upset cuz I only used it once...

 Regarding trying nail polish at stores, I've never done that, I don't even open the bottle, I'm a bit of a germ freak and now that I think about people trying on nail polish that I've bought makes me a bit worried :S I really don't like the idea, even if you try it on the plastic, what if someone touched that with dirty hands? You do know that touching handles,money,etc... gets your hands dirty right? and then someone touched the plastic, you swipe the nail polish and put the brush back in the bottle w bacteria in it...( see what I said germ freak) please don't do that girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do however open bottles of moisturizer or products that may have a smell, I don't touch the product, but I'm really sensitive to scents so I need to make sure it won't make me dizzy.


----------



## SupItsStephanie (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never dropped a bottle and broken it, but I did have a Julep bottle snap at the neck and spill all over about 10 other bottles of polish. They were all together in a shoe box and I still have no idea how the Julep broke because the box hadn't been moved, and the glitter certainly wasn't easy to clean up off of all those other polishes. It was one of my favorites, too ):


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 30, 2012)

> oh I. Agree!! Especially with the prices of some of them. If I purchase a bottle of polish and spend up to 14.00 a bottle, then I would like to be the first to use it.....


 Thank you for this! I bought a half dozen Butter Londons a few weeks ago at Ulta during the buy 2 get 1 free deal (with a 20% off coupon to boot!) and I just noticed this weekend when I finally had a chance to get them put away in my rack that about half of them had no safety stickers and it really pisses me off to think they have been used. I will be checking for sure from now on but to be honest, it never occurred to me that someone would do that. Ugh!! And I haven't had a bottle of polish break yet (knock virtual wood) but I did have a polish corrector pen leak on one of the few non-secondhand pieces of furniture we own, a pretty little end table, and it took the finish off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Painful lesson learned...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Oct 30, 2012)

I keep my polish racks in my walk in closet. One day I was putting some polish away when I dropped some and one of them managed to break when it fell on the carpet....a lovely bright orange. 

Just a tip for you all, *Nail Polish Thinner *gets polish out of carpet and fabric. The bright orange mess is gone after half a bottle thinner and an old rag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 30, 2012)

I dropped a bottle once when I was probably 10 or 11 years old. It was this gorgeous shade (like really pale blue mixed with silver) from Wet'N'Wild. I haven't found a color like it since (and I'm 26 now).


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 30, 2012)

On the topic of testing, I also think it's pretty gross to do so, unless they've got designated testers. I don't want to buy your (a general you) nail fungus, thanks.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Oct 30, 2012)

I've never dropped a polish, but I agree in the general disgust of people testing nail polishes they aren't going to buy. That's just disgusting.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

Is it odd that I now grab bottles from the back of the display now? Lol, I never gave much thought to people opening bottles to swatch on the spot.


----------



## amberlamps (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it odd that I now grab bottles from the back of the display now? Lol, I never gave much thought to people opening bottles to swatch on the spot.


I do that with a lot of stuff, especially gift cards.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dropped my Sephora By OPI Matte Top Coat(which reminds me I have to get it again), luckily it had no color so the mess wasn't that bad, but I was still upset cuz I only used it once...
> 
> Regarding trying nail polish at stores, I've never done that, I don't even open the bottle, I'm a bit of a germ freak and now that I think about people trying on nail polish that I've bought makes me a bit worried :S I really don't like the idea, even if you try it on the plastic, what if someone touched that with dirty hands? You do know that touching handles,money,etc... gets your hands dirty right? and then someone touched the plastic, you swipe the nail polish and put the brush back in the bottle w bacteria in it...( see what I said germ freak) please don't do that girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do however open bottles of moisturizer or products that may have a smell, I don't touch the product, but I'm really sensitive to scents so I need to make sure it won't make me dizzy.


 I completely understand where you're coming from, although I'm not a self described germ freak, a lot of people in my family are.  I have seen people swatch nail polish in Target and have of course seen the nail polish graffiti.  I guess the only way to know for sure is to buy direct from the manufacturer or a website?  I always by habit reach in and grab the 3rd or 4th item back when shopping, it's a weird quirk, I guess maybe a little of my family has rubbed off on me, so to speak, ha ha.  Buying one of the bottles toward the back of the display lineup may make it much less of a possibility that your polish has been sampled/swatched by others.  I think it's a pretty low probability that the exact one you pick up has been sampled, out of all of the bottles, I don't think that many people do it but I could be wrong.

What does everyone think about bottles of polish in a salon, then?  I am usually really careful about makeup and just about had an internal hissy fit (outwardly, I just lived and let live, there are larger things in life to freak out over and make a big deal of) when a friend asked to borrow my mirror and when I gave her my Naked 2 palette because that's the only mirror I had and she proceeded to use it on another friend to give her an impromptu makeover.  I know the other friend's husband has had staph infections on his skin, triple yuck.  I bleached/alcohol/sanitized the hell out of the one pan she used and the brush and it's not one that I use regularly anyway, that shade is a bit dark and frosty for me but still!  I also scraped the top off.  A little overkill, probably, but I definitely am careful around things that go near my eyes and on my skin.  I generally hate it when friends "sample" my makeup, although I'm a hypocrite and let my Mom and niece who is an angel baby do it now and again, I know where they've been, lol, as if that matters, anyone can get an eye infection.  It seems that it is generally accepted practice to just pick out a polish from the 'wall 'o polish' in a salon for a mani or a pedi.  I guess I've always thought that germs don't generally live/breed in that stuff because it's so strong.  I've bought polish from blog sales and I've never had a problem with it.  It doesn't give me the ick factor that sampled/used makeup does.  I don't get my nails done at a salon often, probably 1 time in the past 5 years as a female bonding ritual with my girl in-laws, so I'm not sure how salon etiquette is.  

Do you guys bring your own polish to the salon and/or avoid the wall 'o polish and salon manis in general?  Or do you just not like to buy used products, of course?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it odd that I now grab bottles from the back of the display now? Lol, I never gave much thought to people opening bottles to swatch on the spot.


 Ah, ha!  So I'm not the only one.  Nice, I don't feel so weird now.  I thought it was just me.


----------



## Auntboo (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually don't go to salons because of the ick factor but that has more to do with tools than polish so I never really thought abut the polish aspect before. And I have swapped for used polish on the boards here and used it without fuss - as someone pointed out, it is probably a pretty toxic stew for microbes anyhow. I think my biggest peeve is in thinking I am purchasing a new product and getting a used one. And while it may only be one or two little swatches, there is a finite amount of polish in the bottle, and I'd like to get everything I am paying for, KWIM.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

You do not buy something at a store, expecting it to be used..consignment type shops is different. I'm not going to purchase a palette or eye liner a complete stranger has used x1 to test out, so why nail polish? I don't frequent nail salons anymore, but I knew up front the services I was paying for and some, like Julep parlors, give you the polish and tools afterward. For me, it's more a lack of manners, respect and faux pas. Makes me sound prissy, but oh well.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You do not buy something at a store, expecting it to be used..consignment type shops is different. I'm not going to purchase a palette or eye liner a complete stranger has used x1 to test out, so why nail polish? I don't frequent nail salons anymore, but I knew up front the services I was paying for and some, like Julep parlors, give you the polish and tools afterward.
> 
> For me, it's more a lack of manners, respect and faux pas. Makes me sound prissy, but oh well.


 That's a GREAT idea that Julep gives you the polish, I like that.  And it's perfect for if you get a little chip, then you can just fix it yourself without having to scrap the whole manicure.  You don't sound prissy at all.  It's our right to not want to pay full price for a brand new item and find that it has been used.  Especially beauty products.  Hopefully more companies will start using safety seals and that will keep people from testing out things and putting them back.  There are certain things that are just yuck factors, that hygiene strip in bathing suits?  Ew!  Of course it would be even worse I suppose if it didn't have it but I know people being people that there must be someone trying on suits sans panties, totally against the rules.  Gross, gross, gross.  I won't touch that thing even when I'm stripping it off before washing the suit, I use a plastic bag over my hand, there is often fuzzies and (gulp) hair stuck in the strip.  Makes me want to buy everything online, but I suppose that could be returned merchandise too.

I also think it's a faux pas to try out all sorts of stuff in stores if there is not a tester, I often see packages ripped open and foundation drizzled onto the packaging.  Lip products without safety seals kind of gross me out for the same factor, you never know if someone 'tested' it unless you can see a gouge or a dent and then you'd have to open it yourself or already have it home.  And if it's a lip gloss, you'd never know and that is even more of a breeding ground for germs.  I feel like if you wouldn't do it in front of the store's employees, then you probably shouldn't do it.  It is a matter of respect, for the store and the customers coming behind you who have every right to believe that what they're purchasing is indeed brand new.  Like the original poster said, "Live and learn" and she doesn't do it anymore.  I was just personally trying to figure out why in my own mind I didn't mind using salon polishes before when I went to the salon while I would never use other things that are dipped into by many people, like lip gloss.  I think it's the toxic stew thing, thinking that microbes aren't as prevalent.  Honestly, I probably just never really thought too deeply about it and I was wondering why I didn't when I'm so diligent about cleanliness/not sharing my makeup.  So now that I'm thinking about it and we're on the same page, if you are prissy, I guess I am too.  Won't keep me up at nights, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, AuntBoo, the tools and cuticle cutting and stuff made me cringe when I would go to the salon years ago because occasionally they'd draw blood and that is just not good.  I feel you there.  I hated it when they'd file down my nails to do acrylics.  Sigh.  The things we do for beauty.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 30, 2012)

I never got into acrylics, but can attest to having my fingers gouged before! I guess with salons, you already know and the convenience of having things done for you is worth the cost. Julep parlors charge more, but offer package deals. Plus, one of the ladies said the parlor she frequents serves wine lol.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it odd that I now grab bottles from the back of the display now? Lol, I never gave much thought to people opening bottles to swatch on the spot.


 Haha, my husband does that  with everything! Now he's got me in the habit of doing so. I think it's disrespectful when people swatch nail polish on the display. They should learn to obsessively research online swatches like us addicts do. (Yup, that's me in the store Googling on my iphone for 20 minutes before I decide if a polish would be unique to my collection.)

Oh, and on the actual subject of this thread, I spilled my bright pink OPI Kiss Me on My Tulips on my beige carpet. It took forever, but nail polish remover got it out eventually without disturbing the shade of my carpet.


----------



## sleepykat (Oct 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's a GREAT idea that Julep gives you the polish, I like that.  And it's perfect for if you get a little chip, then you can just fix it yourself without having to scrap the whole manicure.  You don't sound prissy at all.  It's our right to not want to pay full price for a brand new item and find that it has been used.  Especially beauty products.  Hopefully more companies will start using safety seals and that will keep people from testing out things and putting them back.  There are certain things that are just yuck factors, that hygiene strip in bathing suits?  Ew!  Of course it would be even worse I suppose if it didn't have it but I know people being people that there must be someone trying on suits sans panties, totally against the rules.  Gross, gross, gross.  I won't touch that thing even when I'm stripping it off before washing the suit, I use a plastic bag over my hand, there is often fuzzies and (gulp) hair stuck in the strip.  Makes me want to buy everything online, but I suppose that could be returned merchandise too.
> ...


 The salons that are in my price range almost without exception do things that shouldn't be done but are accepted practice. For example, I found out that while they do need to rough up your nail surface for adhesion, they do not have to grind down several layers of your nails for acrylics. Argh.

I am no expert, but I don't worry about infections or fungus from nail polish. Those usually come from pedicure baths and tools to the best of my knowledge. (Tip: Go for the pedicures where you sit in the regular chair, not the spa chair. The portable tubs have plastic liners that get changed out. Lessens your chances, at least.)


----------



## erikatheicyone (Oct 31, 2012)

I have never broken a bottle of polish in store but I had one fall off of a shelf and hit a lower shelf and explode all over my bedroom floor. It took me hours to clean that polish out of my broadloom but I got it all out. I was really bummed, it was a brand new LE polish that I never even got to swatch. 






I never swatch polishes in store unless there are clearly marked testers. I read blogs, see swatches so I have a good idea of what a polish looks like before I buy it. If it turns out that I hate it, most stores accept returns so there is no reason to swatch in the store. I am not all that worried about germies, the toxic makeup of polish is pretty hostile to anything living but like previous posters, when I buy a new bottle of polish I want it to be _new._ I don't want someone else's sloppy swatched seconds.


----------



## Nightgem (Nov 1, 2012)

First and last time I ever "broke" nail polish was when I was about 14 and had just had an argument with my mom. I grabbed my two bottles of bright purple polish and stomped upstairs to my bedroom. I pushed the door open and just tossed the two bottles on my bed. The fact that my Mom  had just redone my room in a beautiful lemon shade right down to the new comforter on my bed was a disaster because both bottles broke. I freaked out more so because I knew she would kill me for ruining the new comforter , man that was just a really bad day. Ever since then I am extremely cautious when using polish. Lesson learned, do not throw nail polish even on a soft comforter.


----------

